# Post Workout Protein



## AusieG (May 2, 2008)

Ive been drinking a whey shake post workout but its always makes me feel naseus , what is the best fast digesting protein you can eat? is chicken better than egg whites or fish better then steak or does it not matter?


----------



## Marcus ATW (May 2, 2008)

Hydrolyzed Whey Isolate is the fastest protein digestion. proteinhttp://www.allthewhey.com/hwpi.html. 
As far as fasted food thats a great question. If I were to guess I would say eggs whites.


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

AusieG said:


> Ive been drinking a whey shake post workout but its always makes me feel naseus , what is the best fast digesting protein you can eat? is chicken better than egg whites or fish better then steak or does it not matter?



what kinda shakes are you taking? I used to have the same problem but switched to a flavor I can tolerate burping up and not getting sick over immediately after. Chocolate NITREAN.. YUM! HAHA I would stick with your shake since it will give you the most benefit over most other things i'm told... then eat as soon as you can to help combat the nausea.. works for me.


----------



## AusieG (May 2, 2008)

I was going to switch to egg whites but then i grabbed an  Isopure today at the gym and i felt ok from it, i might just be partially lactose intolerant, but im going to keep trying different shakes because Isopure is kinda pricey i might have to give that Chocolate NITREAN a try.


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

AusieG said:


> I was going to switch to egg whites but then i grabbed an  Isopure today at the gym and i felt ok from it, i might just be partially lactose intolerant, but im going to keep trying different shakes because Isopure is kinda pricey i might have to give that Chocolate NITREAN a try.



isopure is good shit but you're right it's pricey.. chocolate nitrean is the one protien supplement I can't get enough of! DEFINATELY worth a try!


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2008)

optimum nutrition makes a great whey. I love the flavors. I used to like allthewhey.


----------



## Biggly (May 4, 2008)

Lactose intolerance comes in a wide variety of strengths and indeed it is quite possible you suffer from it to some extent. Having said that whey is milk protein, lactose is milk sugar, 2 different things. You can get lactose-free whey shakes if that helps. 

Are you blending with milk? If so try water or something.

The other thing may simply be too much volume. Either try drinking half your shake immediately and then the rest in 5 mins or so or just cut down the volume of fluid. You don't HAVE to drink a whole pint or whatever; try a thicker gloopy shake?

I'd be tempted to try just drinking the same volume of something else, like orange juice or whatever, see if it has the same effect. It's fairly common to get the pukes if eating immediately after a heavy session so it may be nothing to do what what you're downing, just the fact you're throwing back a lot of fluid while your body is still winding down after the workout.

I should also add that the research suggest carbs and protein post workout, at a ratio of something like 70% carbs, 30% protein - so don't fret too much over instant protein on it's own. You need the carbs to drive it home so a big whey shake alone is probably not the best thing anyway.


B.


----------



## sakbar (May 13, 2008)

Biggly said:


> I should also add that the research suggest carbs and protein post workout, at a ratio of something like 70% carbs, 30% protein - so don't fret too much over instant protein on it's own. You need the carbs to drive it home so a big whey shake alone is probably not the best thing anyway.
> B.



Hi Biggly,

I read too that the Post Workout nutrition ought to be a mix of protein and carbs but was not sure about the proportion. From what I know, the carbs need to be of a particular kind for the PW Shake.

I take one scoop Whey protein (30 grams)  and mix it with one scoop of Weight Gainer Cytosport (14 grams protein + 18 grams carbs). 

Considering that I mean to drop the gainer, can you suggest some good means to add carbs to my PW shake which will give me the correct proportion?

Thanks,
Sak


----------



## kiko (May 13, 2008)

sakbar said:


> Hi Biggly,
> 
> I read too that the Post Workout nutrition ought to be a mix of protein and carbs but was not sure about the proportion. From what I know, the carbs need to be of a particular kind for the PW Shake.
> 
> ...



How about a scoop of powder Gatorade and 1/4 cup of Oat Bran. That's what I do.


----------



## Biggly (May 14, 2008)

I'm not aware of the carbs needing to be any particular type, other than not fructose, though a little fructose won't hurt.

I'm not familiar enough with gatorade to comment but getting the right carbs can be surprisingly tricky today, as virtually anything you think of turns out to be either sucrose (table sugar, 50% fructose) or just fructose corn syrup. Put bluntly, this comes down to corruption in government whereby corn farmers get heavy subs and protection against actual sugar cane growers abroad, so much US "sugar" and world-brand-name products = corn fructose.

You say you're thinking of dumping the mass gain powder and need something to mix with the whey - I'd go the opposite, dump the whey and stick with the mass gain powder. The fact they can usually come with little or no fructose is a quick and dirty supply of clean carbs.

You'll still get a bit of protein in there to tide you over until your next hi-protein meal.

Generally I'm not keen on mass-gain powders but for a post-workout shake they can be great, even if that's not what the label says.


My opinion anyway 


B.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2008)

most weight gainers are made with shit ingredients. Why would you tell him to dump the basic whey/high GI drink? I'm not getting it. If he's a hard gainer, than I'd suggest a basic compilation of dextrose or waxy maize (great stuff), and some whey protein. The protein they put in weight gainers is also shit. 

Unless, of course you buy a decent weight gainer (preferably by CORE Nutrtionals), which, unfortunately there arent many of, stay clear of them.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2008)

btw-isopure is overpriced. Get some Optimum Nutrition. I am very lactose intolerant and I can stomach Optimum Nutrition very, very well.


----------



## Biggly (May 14, 2008)

I said I'm no great fan of weight gain stuff but I didn't say go out and buy a crap one. Some are pretty good.

As for why to dump the whey - as a post workout shake - because, as the OP also acknowledged, the research points more towards protein BEFORE the workout, carbs after. Whey is great but immediately after your workout your body is craving carbs more than protein. Some protein sure but 30 grams of whey just isn't necessary at that time.

Later yes, post-workout not so much.


B.


----------



## sakbar (May 14, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> Unless, of course you buy a decent weight gainer (preferably by CORE Nutrtionals), which, unfortunately there arent many of, stay clear of them.



Jugger, I use  Cytogainer  which is the top selling gainer in Bodybuilding.com website per their claims.

I did some more research - does a combination of Dexterose and ON Whey make better sense? 
IN what proportion should the carbs/protein be taken for optimal benefits from a mass gain perspective?

Many thanks!
Sak


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Dextrose and whey - I weighed out a scoop of protein powder an a scoop of dex, and the dex is about twice as heavy for the same volume. 

You could try one scoop of each, two of each, one of whey and two of dex - but that's REALLY sweet.

Berardi summarizes the guidelines nicely as follows:

Strength athletes/weight lifters interested in increasing muscle mass

• Sip 0.8g/kg carbohydrate and 0.4g/kg protein dissolved in 1L of water during exercise.

• Immediately after exercise ingest another identical beverage.

• Eat a solid food meal 1 hour later.

Strength athletes/weight lifters interested in preserving muscle mass while dieting

• Sip 0.4g/kg carbohydrate and 0.2g/kg protein dissolved in 0.5L of water during exercise.

• Eat a solid food meal 1 hour after exercise.

I worked it out for a few cutoff points, based on the above guidelines and a 70cc scoop (for most protein powders, this is about 25g protein)

*Bulking – 2 shakes. One during workout, one right after, then a solid meal.*

130 lb athlete: 1 scoop of each in 1 L (4 cups) of water
200 lb athlete: 1.5 scoops of each in 1 L (4 cups) of water
265 lb athlete: 2 scoops of each in 1 L (4 cups) of water
*
Cutting – 1 shake during workout, then a solid meal*

130 lb athlete: .5 scoop of each in 1/2 L (2 cups) of water
200 lb athlete: 1 scoop of each in 1/2 L (2 cups) of water
265 lb athlete: 1.5 scoops of each in 1/2 L (2 cups) of water

Dextrose is fine. If you like, you can fiddle with maltodextrin and dextrose (their combined osmolality may be more comfortable, personally I never noticed the difference but malto isn't as sticky sweet if that bothers you) or even waxy maize. 

Happy bulking.


----------



## Biggly (May 15, 2008)

That was a great post Built, thanx 



B.


----------



## EvilEvo (May 15, 2008)

One scoop of each as in one serving of each? Or the same amount of dex as protein?


----------



## Built (May 15, 2008)

One scoop of each. Same size scoop. Most artificially sweetened protein powders are about half as dense as dextrose. If your scoop measures out 20-25g protein, it will measure out about 45g dextrose.


----------



## EvilEvo (May 15, 2008)

Thanks, Built!

That seems like a LOT of dextrose. I just bought a 2lb bag but now see that it is not going to last me very long...


----------



## Built (May 15, 2008)

The stuff is cheap. I think I pay about five bucks for a 2.2 kg (5 lb) tub.


----------



## leg_press (May 17, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> most weight gainers are made with shit ingredients. Why would you tell him to dump the basic whey/high GI drink? I'm not getting it. If he's a hard gainer, than I'd suggest a basic compilation of dextrose or waxy maize (great stuff), and some whey protein. The protein they put in weight gainers is also shit.
> 
> Unless, of course you buy a decent weight gainer (preferably by CORE Nutrtionals), which, unfortunately there arent many of, stay clear of them.



Im not the world biggest fan of weight gainers or mrps either, Optimum Nutritions Serious Mass has a mix of whey, casein, and egg with quality carbs (oat bran etc i think) but that kept me full and bloated for hours, never tried CORE but am using Universals 'Real Gains' when I am in a pinch and its good stuff, whey and casein protein, complex carb matrix, and doesnt make me feel bloated and sick for horus like ONs did. *BUT* I only use real gains if im running late in the morning and dont have time for eggs and oats or eggs and whey.


----------



## amanda007 (May 17, 2008)

Well i suggest you to eat 6 eggs daily .. it will work as a protein shake, and you can also eat lots of bananas...


----------



## VanessaNicole (May 19, 2008)

AusieG said:


> Ive been drinking a whey shake post workout but its always makes me feel naseus , what is the best fast digesting protein you can eat? is chicken better than egg whites or fish better then steak or does it not matter?



Are you mxing your own or are you taking an RTD shake?

A lot of patients I work with get sick trying to take in an RTD shake. If you mix some whey powder with some carbohydrates in the form of fruit and milk you may not feel sick.

The best post workout shake IMHO is frozen blueberries, frozen strawberries, non fat milk and 20-30 grams of when protein.


----------



## crz666 (May 20, 2008)

does 40 grams of whey and gummy bears work


----------



## Biggly (May 20, 2008)

No, but try Twinkies?




B.


----------



## sakbar (May 20, 2008)

*Insulin Spike Dangerous?*

That's a superb discussion, very informative and extremely useful for the layman! 

I did take a scoop of Whey Protein and a scoop of Dextrose powder post workout. All said and done it does taste _too sweet_!

I googled for more details and came up with this discussion on T-Nation. 

What got  me worried is this paragraph:


> P.S. Be careful and don't overdo it. You are messing with the highest GI sugar and another one thats very high as well. They cause massive insulin spikes when consumed. Extensive use will eventually cause pancreatic exhaustion and can lead to diabetes, one of the last things you, or anyone else needs.



Now, how much is _too_ much? Also, is this limit set flat out for any person of any age regardless of the variable factors (age, experience, fat percentage, beginner Vs. Intermediate Vs. Advanced)?


----------



## Built (May 20, 2008)

I go by comfort. Personally, I don't usually bother. But I'd prefer to chew my food so I make sure I eat solid protein and carb at least an hour out. 

The deliberate post-workout insulin spike to shuttle protein and glucose into newly-thrashed muscle cells is hardly the same as drinking soda pop all day long and sitting on your ass!

So no, it's not going to give you diabetes!


----------



## crz666 (May 20, 2008)

whey and gummy bears i read the on flex so just aking get the stick out your ass


----------



## Built (May 20, 2008)

Yep, gummy bears would work great - they're usually just gelatin, pectin and glucose (and sometimes starch). Perfect. That and some whey and you've got the perfect post-workout cocktail.


----------



## aussie (May 25, 2008)

Common rule of thumb is to shoot for a 2:1 ratio of high-GI carbs to fast absorbing protein. That's why dextrose and whey make for a nice marriage in a PWO shake. Add to it that dextrose is cheap as shit so that makes it cost-effective. Other cheap, high-GI carbs are maltodextrin and waxy maize starch. Shop around and see what you like. One thing about taste though is that dextrose is sweet, almost sickly sweet. Maltodextrin isn't though so what works for me is to go 1/2 and 1/2 with dextrose and malto.


----------



## LiftBigEatBig (May 26, 2008)

I would definetely agree that Isolate Whey Protein mixed with a simple carb like dextrose is ideal post workout. Check out this link, I think it will help: HardGainer's Guide to Protein: Sources, Timing, and Nutritional Value | HardGainer's Guide


----------

